# CSP Program



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Has anyone become certified through the SIMA CSP program?

If so has it benefit you/your business at all?

I keep seeing it advertised from SIMA but never hear about it from any other people or organizations. I've never been asked about it by my insurance people and they have no clue what it is. Same goes for customers that I've asked if it's something they consider or look for. So now I'm curious.

I see a large price tag to buy in and maintain the certification but haven't seen any real world benefits in my daily business dealings. So I'm curious if it has in fact been beneficial to some businesses. I'm not at all against it and am considering it if there is actual real world benefits for what appears to be a significant financial and time investment.

I should mention I'm not even a SIMA member at this point. I have considered it but seem to be getting along ok with out it.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Subscribing to see what others have to say. 

In my brief history dealing with PM's and I usually spend more explaining SIMA then it does benefit. (We are members, although not CSP). Locally most are familiar with Landscape Ontario and Smart about Salt program (I think because its Region sponsored), but never met one yet who has been aware of SIMA.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm interested as well. I'm also not a SIMA member, and haven't been able to see a real viable reason. The CSP program does interest me, even with the time and financial investment.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

SIMA has some great things to offer......Education is one of them...



My issues with SIMA and why im no longer a member is very easy...

They have turned a blind eye to NSPs .....They have turned their backs on the membership and openly welcomed the NSPs Money.....

Ferrindino......Member


John Allin...Member and CSP

The list goes on and on....The membership needs an association that stands up for the masses not the few.....

Basically SIMA is a phonebook for the NSPs .....

Like I said...The CSP and ASM are great things to offer and help educate....


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Idk just reading what have on here I don't know if it's really worth it to join up. There's pretty convincing arguments both ways. I guess if someone else makes the point one way or another then I'll decide


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Defcon 5;1979594 said:


> The list goes on and on....The membership needs an association that stands up for the masses not the few.....
> 
> *Basically SIMA is a phonebook for the NSPs *.....
> 
> Like I said...The CSP and ASM are great things to offer and help educate....


You hit the nail square and solid.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Disagree. I have gotten a lot out of SIMA. You get out what you put in.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Herm Witte;1979845 said:


> Disagree. I have gotten a lot out of SIMA. You get out what you put in.


Herm....I agree you do get out of it what you put in.....Like I said...The education SIMA offers is great.....The networking is wonderful

Just don't agree with their stance or lack there of on NSPs and how they are dragging this industry into the toilet.....


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

I am a CSP and have been since 2009. Since we are almost rural, I have a strong inside track for commercial business because of it. "There are 7 CSP's in Colorado, and I am one". That seems to help settle any "performance ability" questions for new accounts. I have also been a SIMA member since 2001. The classes available and the networking have helped me a bunch. I never would have pushed to grow with subcontractors if I had not heard a talk at the symposium years ago. I agree, in the recent past SIMA has been a little too "welcoming" of NSP's. I also think that SIMA ahs helped the NSP's to understand a little bit more of the smaller plowers concerns. The big thing here is that at least there is some dialog going on and bubbling around. Not just the big guys dictating business. The pendulum has a ways to swing yet, but it is at least in motion and being discussed. Come to the Symposium in June and see. SIMA- not a perfect organization but a growing step in the right direction.


----------

